# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  A little help.  Hеделимое..( я найду дорогу к сердцу...) Андрей Леницкий

## impulse

http://www.guitarprofy.ru/andrej-len...i-tekst-pesni/ 
I wonder what this song is mainly about.  Could you tell me?

----------


## Neuty

This song about relationship between man and woman. If you want to know something specific just ask about it=)

----------


## Lampada

♫ Hеделимое..( я найду дорогу к сердцу...) Андрей Леницкий ♫

----------

